# Very slow sata hdd Intel P55 chipset

## Didaa

Hello,

i have a problem with the speed of Sata.

Mainboard: Asrock P55

CPU: i5 750

HDD: 2x WD WD1001FALS 1TB via Softraid RAID 1 (md)

A full fsck for a 500 GB ext3 partition takes 25-30 minutes. I'm not sure what's wrong.

lspci:

```
...

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

...

```

boot:

```

...

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.348393] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.348403] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.348674]   alloc irq_desc for 51 on node -1

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.348675]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.348681] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.348706] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.359137] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.359578] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.360021] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.369113] scsi0 : ahci

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.369424] scsi1 : ahci

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.369723] scsi2 : ahci

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.370017] scsi3 : ahci

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.370321] scsi4 : ahci

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.370614] scsi5 : ahci

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.370989] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc100 irq 51

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.371434] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc180 irq 51

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.371873] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc200 irq 51

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.372316] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc280 irq 51

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.372755] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc300 irq 51

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.373196] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf5cfc000 port 0xf5cfc380 irq 51

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.373657] ahci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.384085] ahci 0000:02:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.384525] ahci 0000:02:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.384777] ahci 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.384829] scsi6 : ahci

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.385138] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf5e00000 port 0xf5e00100 irq 19

...

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.677619] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.678756] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1001FALS-00xxxx, 05.00K05, max UDMA/133

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.679013] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.680286] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.689606] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.691714] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1001FALS-0 05.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.692270] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.692319] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.692978] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.693221] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.693231] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Aug 29 08:37:15 sabb kernel: [    1.693736]  sda:

...

```

md5stat:

```

...

md3 : active raid1 sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      4883648 blocks [2/2] [UU]

...

```

A cp between two partitions or discs is enough for small "freezes" while using X. I tried a zen kernel with BFS and BFQ and it helps a little bit against the freezes, but a fsck or cp of many files is still very slow.

Thanks

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6354995-highlight-green.html#6354995

have a look, might be your case too

----------

## Didaa

Thanks for the link.

I'm not sure what's the real problem here. The partition table looks right to me.

That's my partition table:

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          24      192748+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2              25         510     3903795   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             511        1118     4883760   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda4            1119      121601   967779697+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

sda1 = boot

sda2 = swap (but not in use because i'm using a other hdd for it)

sda3 = root

sda4 = lvm

----------

## krinn

it's not about having some partitions, it's about having them properly align to the uncommon cylinders type the drive use.

look at my ref again, put my previous post on the link, you'll get a link that explain what/how...

if you need more you should ask the user Boris Kavod, as i put him in the path to solve, but in no way i solve it.

Or just wait for another user with green hdd to comes comment here, many users have that kind of drive (lol saddly many comes to query problems, not as many comes to help)

----------

## Didaa

Thanks.

Thought this sector thing was a problem with the "Advanced Format" for the new 2TB hdd. 

Reading the thread again *read*

----------

